# Electric Fireplace worth it?



## Gerane (Oct 11, 2011)

I close on my first home this upcoming thursday. Sadly, it being a beginner home, it has no fireplace.

I was wondering if anyone had had any experience with these. Are they worth the money?

If so, any idea which brands to look for and which to stay away from?

Thanks!


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

Gerane said:


> I close on my first home this upcoming thursday. Sadly, it being a beginner home, it has no fireplace.
> 
> I was wondering if anyone had had any experience with these. Are they worth the money?
> 
> ...


 Electric fireplaces are merely decorative electric heaters. If you are looking for ambience they are fine. If you want auxiliary heat, a regular heater will do just as well, but for less cash outlay!


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

Ditto to what Wildie said. Ambiance, yes. Overly practical, no.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

A real fireplace is great. The flame, the crackling of the wood. Not the most efficient way to make heat, but great to look at. Unfortunately, they are pretty rare these days.
I had a gas fireplace once. Turning it on was as exciting as looking at the flame on my gas stove.
I would not expect an electric fireplace would be high on my list either.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Whether they're worth it depends on you're electric rates and you're libido.


----------



## Dwillems (Jul 14, 2011)

I had one in my rental some years ago and I loved it. It doesn't compete with a real one or even a gas one but for our situation it worked great. We had a small two bedroom house and heated the whole house except our bedrooms where we occasionally turned on the oil heat and sometimes used space heaters. It raised our electric bill about 50-100 a month but saved us a bit more then that in oil and it was ran constantly. It doesn't need permits, wiring, plumbing, or a chimney so it cost nothing to install. But I recommend a high end one. Ours was originally $800 but was a display model we bought for $300. It had an lcd screen for more realistic flames and a higher efficiency heater, and looked great to boot with a granite top and hard wood throughout. Plus you could set your temp which it regulated itself great


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

If you want it for heat.....no.....for looks...fine...

Where I live, resisitive heating is a no no....and expensive.

I'm in the middle of a 2-story addition....we are adding a gas fireplace to our master bedroom....we already have a 'real' fireplace downstairs. As time and money allows, I will convert it to gas. Cleaning out ashes is a PIA.


----------



## iminaquagmire (Jul 10, 2010)

I will be putting in an ethanol fireplace in my basement remodel. They come in many styles, have a real flame, and need no venting.


----------

